# Difference between Deer and Duck hunters



## BASSIN (Jan 8, 2009)

Been reading alot of post about the two being different. Just curious as to what ya'll think is the biggest differences?


----------



## rspringer (Jan 8, 2009)

Deer hunting sucks.


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 8, 2009)

Deer hunters shoot from the road and duck hunters shoot from the roost.

On the other hand, we both use "corn".


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 8, 2009)

Deer are a dime a dozen. When someone ask us "Where's the ducks?" That would be equal to someone asking you, "Where is that 130" buck that you've been seeing on that WMA?" You've scouted and done your homework but someone just thinks they can ask you where it is and you tell them.

Also, I agree with rspringer


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 8, 2009)

*.*



rspringer said:


> Deer hunting sucks.



Thats the kinda stuff that gives Waterfowlers a bad name.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 8, 2009)

shoulda put it in the "general hunting" unless yall just like bashin deer huntin..


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 8, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> shoulda put it in the "general hunting" unless yall just like bashin deer huntin..



we like bashin anything


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 8, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> we like bashin anything



I see..


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> we like bashin anything



I've noticed


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 8, 2009)

Deer hunters get a five month long season and their quarry actually exists. Duck hunter have a five week season and their quarry might as well be a unicorn (in ga anyway). On the otherhand deer hunters don't get to sit in a pit blind with a heater going, cook breakfast there and drink liquor to boot! After reading some of the posts in this forum the last few days I give the edge for being nuts to the duck hunters, for now anyway!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

mauser64 said:


> Deer hunters get a five month long season and their quarry actually exists. Duck hunter have a five week season and their quarry might as well be a unicorn (in ga anyway). On the otherhand deer hunters don't get to sit in a pit blind with a heater going, cook breakfast there and drink liquor to boot! After reading some of the posts in this forum the last few days I give the edge for being nuts to the duck hunters, for now anyway!



Where I deer  hunt I have  swamp in my primary area and there are always ducks flying in there


----------



## tony2001577 (Jan 8, 2009)

what if i am both ................................

i just shoot wich ever one comes to my corn pile first


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 8, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Where I deer  hunt I have  swamp in my primary area and there are always ducks flying in there



Me too, but when I trade my rifle for a scattergun they get the hint and leave....Not always, but reality is that ga is not a very good duck hunting state compared to our sister states farther to the west.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> Deer hunters shoot from the road and duck hunters shoot from the roost.
> 
> On the other hand, we both use "corn".



You must have a mouse in your pocket!!!!!!

WE ALL DON"T USE CORN!!!!!!!!

This is what gives all hunters a bad name


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 8, 2009)

tony2001577 said:


> what if i am both ................................
> 
> i just shoot wich ever one comes to my corn pile first




30-06 on a mallard and #6 load on a spike buck.  Make sure they are head shot.

The only question is about the dogs, what to do with them?


----------



## ringy (Jan 8, 2009)

You have to be a little more insane to duck hunt.  And willing to work a heck of a lot harder.  And sleep alot less.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2009)

deer HUNTING takes skill...duck SHOOTING takes skill


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 8, 2009)

mauser64 said:


> Deer hunters get a five month long season and their quarry actually exists. Duck hunter have a five week season and their quarry might as well be a unicorn (in ga anyway). On the otherhand deer hunters don't get to sit in a pit blind with a heater going, cook breakfast there and drink liquor to boot! After reading some of the posts in this forum the last few days I give the edge for being nuts to the duck hunters, for now anyway!



Wow I can tell this will get ugly fast especially when all of the "drunk duck hunters" get out of their pit blinds


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 8, 2009)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Wow I can tell this will get ugly fast especially when all of the "drunk duck hunters" get out of their pit blinds



No need to get ugly. I'm just funnin. However...anybody that's spent time around Mississippi flyway duck hunting knows that any good blind has had a bottle in it from time to time, for medicinal purposes only that is.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 8, 2009)

Duck hunting aint for the lazy man that is for sure!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 8, 2009)

I like duck hunting better cause deer hunting I get one shot 
ducks and geese I get a bunch


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 8, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> deer HUNTING takes skill...duck SHOOTING takes skill



Naw you didn't...???


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 8, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Where I deer  hunt I have  swamp in my primary area and there are always ducks flying in there



Can I hunt it?



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> You must have a mouse in your pocket!!!!!!
> 
> WE ALL DON"T USE CORN!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is what gives all hunters a bad name



You are kidding right?  You do know a joke when you see one?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 8, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Naw you didn't...???




truth hurts dont it


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 8, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> You must have a mouse in your pocket!!!!!!
> 
> WE ALL DON"T USE CORN!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is what gives all hunters a bad name




I'm sorry.   Deer hunters use salt licks, apples and peanut butter too.

Most deer are killed by cars or shot out of them instead of by hunters.  

Sorry I meant to use one of these  now that made it a joke.


----------



## BKA (Jan 8, 2009)

wow, rough crowd.......


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 8, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> truth hurts dont it



naw bro i got sum thick skin!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

mauser64 said:


> Me too, but when I trade my rifle for a scattergun they get the hint and leave....Not always, but reality is that ga is not a very good duck hunting state compared to our sister states farther to the west.



Carry a shotgun with you.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 8, 2009)

*Deer Hunters*

have to smell pretty(non-scented soap, scent-lock suits, put pine shavings on their clothes, wear more in cold weather, dress at the tree, etc., yadda,yadda,yadda. 
We duckhunters don't even have to take a bath....for days!! Just jump in the waders and go!!!
 Ducks don't care what you smell like, they just see really well!


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 8, 2009)

BKA said:


> wow, rough crowd.......



wow, nice avatar!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

The big difference I've seen is duck hunters tend to wear silly looking hats.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 8, 2009)

I do both and can truthfully say that duck hunting is waaayyy harder than deer. And I like deer hunting but LOVE duck hunting. 

One big difference is that deer hunters tend to embrace other deer hunters and newbies better.


----------



## browningboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the duck commander say's it best ...." shooting deer is like shooting cows"...... and also i think have spent triple the amount on duck hunting than deer hunting !!!!


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 8, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> The big difference I've seen is duck hunters tend to wear silly looking hats.



they keep our silly heads from getting cold in the silly weather we hunt in. Aint that just silly of me to say?


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 8, 2009)

Duck hunting can be 10x more expensive!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 8, 2009)

The question was:


> Difference between Deer and Duck hunters



Not the difference between deer hunting and hunting ducks.

I don't see any differences at all. I see bigger than life egos in all kinds of hunters but I also see hunters that are willing to share their knowledge and tutor others interested in a particular quarry and they don't have to reveal their honey-holes to do it. I have seen them volunteer their time, talents, and money just to get the satisfaction and gratification of helping someone out that wants to share their passions. I would much rather associate with a hunter, no matter what he or she hunts, than I would someone who does not hunt anything.

Hunters are by in large good folks, no matter what they hunt.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hunting Cost*

I think that I am beginning to hate Duck Hunting cause I just did the math and discovered that it cost me this year about $200 per Duck and I killed 20 ducks


----------



## maker4life (Jan 8, 2009)

One complains about out of state hunters the other complains about other Ga hunters .


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Jan 8, 2009)

Duck hunters think about duck hunting 365, deer hunters about half that. Me anyway.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 8, 2009)

Duck hunting is a full contact sport, very competative in the right circles, with alot of fun to be had at each others expense. The problem is when a sissy trys to play ruff and then crys about it. Far as new guys go they will find a mentor and excell or they will be doomed to kill a couple of woodies and turn into haters. Waterfowl takes a good bit of effort and skill. Deer, white oak acorns who needs corn or skill, really big deer let'em grow, you just need patience. If you think this is ruff in here, you ought to see the crowd I turkey hunt with.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't know if this is a fair comparison, but I really just started duck hunting a little over a month ago serious.  I have not picked up the rifle since.  I have had a good time even though I do still enjoy deer hunting.  

One thing I like about duck hunting is you can sit there with your friends and shoot, a lot more interaction.  Deer hunting can get a little slow sometimes, even though it is nice sometimes just to sit and clear your head after a hard week at work.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> they keep our silly heads from getting cold in the silly weather we hunt in. Aint that just silly of me to say?



Yes, you are a silly, silly kinda guy.


----------



## Juan De (Jan 8, 2009)

I use the same gun for both just swap out the chokes and the shells. BPS 10 gauge accept no substitiutes.  

If each done properly hours upon hours are spent, scouting, organizing, scouting, planning, scouting, planting, and did i mention scouting.


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 8, 2009)

Juan De said:


> I use the same gun for both just swap out the chokes and the shells. BPS 10 gauge accept no substitiutes.
> 
> If each done properly hours upon hours are spent, scouting, organizing, scouting, planning, scouting, planting, and did i mention scouting.



Funny! I do too. Steel shot cost too much. 22 mag within 100 yards. Usually you can get 2 b4 they know what happened


----------



## wingding (Jan 8, 2009)

deers are a dime a dozen, ducks are a 100$ a dozen


----------



## Ground hunter (Jan 8, 2009)

chase870 said:


> Duck hunting is a full contact sport, very competative in the right circles, with alot of fun to be had at each others expense. The problem is when a sissy trys to play ruff and then crys about it. Far as new guys go they will find a mentor and excell or they will be doomed to kill a couple of woodies and turn into haters. Waterfowl takes a good bit of effort and skill. Deer, white oak acorns who needs corn or skill, really big deer let'em grow, you just need patience. If you think this is ruff in here, you ought to see the crowd I turkey hunt with.



Hey whats wrong with woodies?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ground hunter said:


> Hey whats wrong with woodies?



I have no idea.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 8, 2009)

Deer hunting is for girls.. Don't believe me check out the forum..


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Jan 8, 2009)

i agree you do have to be more crazy to duck hunt. you see weather that says rain and 20 mph north winds amd its 29 degrees and you think " im gonna go huntin in the morning." i love deer hunting too but i ll only do that if its in the rut not any morning like i will duck hunting


----------



## stuckonquack (Jan 8, 2009)

the whole thing about duck hunters have to use corn to have a good hunt is bull i have shot gadwall teal shovelers ring necks woodies hoodies all this year in GA with no bait anyone can go in  the woods and find some sign and put a stand and sit and wait you try to scout all day figure on wind and wear to put up decoys carry all that in walk in mud up to your knees with those decoys on your back and know when to call and mojo or no mojo and see if you are having a cold or warm front coming in to push your ducks in or out but to all non duck hunters im gonna say its not any fun so dont start leave it to all of us duck hunters with our silly hat lol have a good one


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Deer hunting is for girls.. Don't believe me check out the forum..





About Medicine Man 
Location 
In the woods 
Biography 
enjoy crappie fishing 
Interests 
knitting 
Occupation 
Cook and housekeeping


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Jan 8, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> the whole thing about duck hunters have to use corn to have a good hunt is bull i have shot gadwall teal shovelers ring necks woodies hoodies all this year in GA with no bait anyone can go in  the woods and find some sign and put a stand and sit and wait you try to scout all day figure on wind and wear to put up decoys carry all that in walk in mud up to your knees with those decoys on your back and know when to call and mojo or no mojo and see if you are having a cold or warm front coming in to push your ducks in or out but to all non duck hunters im gonna say its not any fun so dont start leave it to all of us duck hunters with our silly hat lol have a good one



i agree its no fun at all. but i do enjoy my silly hat


----------



## walters (Jan 8, 2009)

*hunting*

i can tell you this much, hunting a duck is nothing compared to hunting a big buck, i can tell you one other thing about duck hunting, ive been doing it 3 yrs and have seen people do more illegal things than ive seen in deer hunting in 20 years, stupid hunters have about pushed me out of the duck hunting, and i know yall are saying well i would hunt 
some where else, and that is what i did and run into the same thing.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> deer HUNTING takes skill...duck SHOOTING takes skill



You gonna get banded.  


Shooting ducks is the easy part.  Hard part is finding targets.  

Duck and deer hunting are alike in that if you want something decent you have to head west or north west to find it.  

That being said, I still LOVE GA hunting.  Alot of guys don't but the guys I hunt with make it worthwhile for me.  We have a ball, wear big boy britches and work hard for every duck killed.  We scout hard and we celebrate by cooking and eating together with our families.  We take new people but you are an outsider until you have put in your time, even good friends have to earn it.  

I love seeing guys wanting to kill a Mallard duck because it IS a trophy.  I love seeing guys have to go 4 or 5 times (or more) before they make that kill.  If it happens the first time it cheapens it and then they wonder what the fuss was about.  Thats the secret to hooking them.


----------



## gsubo (Jan 8, 2009)

Biggest difference to me..I don't have to pass up the drakes like i do small bucks!  Its shoot to kill and no culls. 

Truth is Ive been duck a few times and Im happy with seeing a couple birds and even killing one or two here and there..if I dont bring a bird out its not as big a dissappointment as a shut out in the deer woods.


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 8, 2009)

Dawg2 lets check that hole your talking about.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 9, 2009)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Thats the kinda stuff that gives Waterfowlers a bad name.



No, Sir you are the kind of person that gives waterfowlers a bad name. We are what we are and you, well we wont get on that.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 9, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> No, Sir you are the kind of person that gives waterfowlers a bad name. We are what we are and you, well we wont get on that.



Exactly.... Why would I saying "deer hunting sucks" give waterfowlers a bad name?  Please explain yourself deer hunter.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 9, 2009)

Waders.


----------



## hevishot (Jan 9, 2009)

walters said:


> i can tell you this much, hunting a duck is nothing compared to hunting a big buck, i can tell you one other thing about duck hunting, ive been doing it 3 yrs and have seen people do more illegal things than ive seen in deer hunting in 20 years, stupid hunters have about pushed me out of the duck hunting, and i know yall are saying well i would hunt
> some where else, and that is what i did and run into the same thing.



3 yrs? Still got milk dripping off your tongue...believe from that diatribe that you might be best suited for deer hunting anyway...


----------



## hunt-it-all (Jan 9, 2009)

I love both but duck hunting is much more addicting


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> Dawg2 lets check that hole your talking about.



If I post it in here, everybody will hunt it  I'll be going this week.  I'll put up some pics.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the late, great D_White once said "If I wanted to sleep, I'd go deer hunting."


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 9, 2009)

The two are a lot more similar than you knuckle heads think. First off, if you don't scout, you're not gonna kill a thing (by this I mean a certain deer, not just A deer). Second, it takes hrs upon hrs of patience to do them both correctly. You go home empty handed a lot more than not in both sports. Wind direction will make you and break you in both types of hunting. If you have a great shoot one morning in the swamp, it's as similar to killing that deer you've been chasing all year with a bow. Both duck and deer hunting have the guys that aren't willing to work hard and call themselves "diehards". I would say duck hunting circles are a lot harder penetrate for the simple fact that there aren't as many ducks in the state as deer to shoot at.


----------



## clent586 (Jan 9, 2009)

DoonHoon said:


> Duck hunters rely on corn for a good hunt while Deer hunters simply use corn for trail cams/feeding purposes.



That don't even make good sense.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 9, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> The two are a lot more similar than you knuckle heads think. First off, if you don't scout, you're not gonna kill a thing (by this I mean a certain deer, not just A deer).
> 
> 
> Maybe, but you can go just about anywhere in the WHOLE state of Georgia and shot and deer and you can't say anything close to that about duck hunting.
> ...


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 9, 2009)

rspringer said:


> Booner Killa said:
> 
> 
> > The two are a lot more similar than you knuckle heads think. First off, if you don't scout, you're not gonna kill a thing (by this I mean a certain deer, not just A deer).
> ...


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 9, 2009)

There are _some_ classy deer hunters.


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 9, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> The two are a lot more similar than you knuckle heads think. First off, if you don't scout, you're not gonna kill a thing (by this I mean a certain deer, not just A deer). Second, it takes hrs upon hrs of patience to do them both correctly. You go home empty handed a lot more than not in both sports. Wind direction will make you and break you in both types of hunting. If you have a great shoot one morning in the swamp, it's as similar to killing that deer you've been chasing all year with a bow. Both duck and deer hunting have the guys that aren't willing to work hard and call themselves "diehards". I would say duck hunting circles are a lot harder penetrate for the simple fact that there aren't as many ducks in the state as deer to shoot at.



I see the difference from you're post... "If you have a great shoot one morning in the swamp, it's as similar to killing that deer you've been chasing all year with a bow."

Not really. If I put my boat in the water or walk in a swamp, I expect to kill 6 ducks. If I don't it's a let down. If I shoot 2-3 I will be happy though. In waterfowling, success is expected, in deer hunting, success is a suprise.

The money and time you have to devote to waterfowling is much more than deer hunting. Sure you can spend thousands in both.

Deer hunting- Good deer stand $300 Good Gun $700 Trail Cam $200 Corn $8 per bag 

Duck Hunting- Decent Boat $2,000 Decent Shotgun $500 Decoys $150 Calls $100

That's just the basic of the basic.


----------



## Fowl_Fixation (Jan 9, 2009)

rspringer said:


> Pretty much all you have for scouting ducks is a computer.




Edited the post for you rspringer.


----------



## BASSIN (Jan 9, 2009)

GSUJake what about the big money most people have to pay to join a deer hunting club, buy/lease land etc......

You can hunt waterfowl from public water all over the state. 

I know, I know, you can also hunt deer on WMAs. Deer hunting on WMAs is a lot tougher than duck hunting on public water. 

The comments about deer being a "dime a dozen" may be true on private land, but not on public.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 9, 2009)

Fowl_Fixation said:


> Edited the post for you rspringer.




ha, I knew I left some aspect out.  I couldn't just put my finger on it. 

I should have said all you need is GON and a boat!!! WILL FIND DUCKS...


----------



## rspringer (Jan 9, 2009)

BASSIN said:


> GSUJake what about the big money most people have to pay to join a deer hunting club, buy/lease land etc......
> 
> You can hunt waterfowl from public water all over the state.
> 
> ...




You can still go whack a doe on a WMA pretty much anytime.  You can't just roll up to a lake anywhere and even pull the trigger.


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 9, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> I see the difference from you're post... "If you have a great shoot one morning in the swamp, it's as similar to killing that deer you've been chasing all year with a bow."
> 
> Not really. If I put my boat in the water or walk in a swamp, I expect to kill 6 ducks. If I don't it's a let down. If I shoot 2-3 I will be happy though. In waterfowling, success is expected, in deer hunting, success is a suprise.
> 
> ...



How in the world do you figure you spend more time duck hunting than deer hunting? That is a huge joke right there. You ever known a die hard deer hunter that had $300 in stands and that's it???? Most of em have at least 5-10 lock ons, two or three climbers and I've never known die hards to have one gun or one bow (although I'm sure most waterfowlers have more than one gun to.) Another big difference in expenses is lease prices. I'm sure most duck hunters don't belong to an actual duck lease here in Ga like most Ga deer hunters. Some might but I'm speaking for the majority. I would venture to say most that own a boat hunt public water around the state so they don't have to pay a lease price. Most don't plant anything in their duck holes either so food plot preparation is out for duck hunters as well (I'm sure some out there do this but again, I'm speaking for the majority). Most duck hunters don't need as much time preparing as deer hunters either aside from scouting and getting gear ready (etc. food plot prep). For the record, deer hunting success isn't a surprise either. If you know what you're doing, expectations are high (but this is true in any type of hunting). Not tryin to stir the pot here fellas.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 9, 2009)

*Wow*




BASSIN said:


> GSUJake what about the big money most people have to pay to join a deer hunting club, buy/lease land etc......
> 
> You can hunt waterfowl from public water all over the state.
> 
> ...



That could be one of the dumbest things I have heard in a while

There are WMA's all over the State that that you can Deer hunt that have success rates of over 100% on quota hunts. I can promiss you there are no WMA's/Public Water (not any that I know about anyway) that have anywhere near that kind of success rate. 

You only think that Deer Hunting on Public Land is so tough because in order to be successful on WMA's two things need to happen.  

#1 You have to get deep into the land which requires going off of the roadside more than 100 yards 

#2 You have to hunt somewhere other than your Feeder or Food Plot.

Tell me one Deer Hunt that You have ever been on that you had to be at your hunting spot at 2am in order make sure you had a place to hunt? Or have you ever had to spend the night in your tree climber just to make sure that someone didnt get your spot? I don't think so.


----------



## CarbonSpearChunker (Jan 9, 2009)

Duckhunting is so much easier than deerhunting. Deerhunting  is better because there is no 2 bucks that are the same! there is an actual trophy in hunting deer, not just m or f. Duckhunting is great for impatient deerhunters. Anyone who bashes deerhunting is not a true hunter and doesnt understand that hunting is not just about killing stuff. 95% of the thrill is the "hunt", not the kill. duckhunters just enjoy shooting $h1t. dont get me wrong, i duckhunt when deer seasons over, but it is definately not the same


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 9, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> How in the world do you figure you spend more time duck hunting than deer hunting? That is a huge joke right there. You ever known a die hard deer hunter that had $300 in stands and that's it???? Most of em have at least 5-10 lock ons, two or three climbers and I've never known die hards to have one gun or one bow (although I'm sure most waterfowlers have more than one gun to.) Another big difference in expenses is lease prices. I'm sure most duck hunters don't belong to an actual duck lease here in Ga like most Ga deer hunters. Some might but I'm speaking for the majority. I would venture to say most that own a boat hunt public water around the state so they don't have to pay a lease price. Most don't plant anything in their duck holes either so food plot preparation is out for duck hunters as well (I'm sure some out there do this but again, I'm speaking for the majority). Most duck hunters don't need as much time preparing as deer hunters either aside from scouting and getting gear ready (etc. food plot prep). For the record, deer hunting success isn't a surprise either. If you know what you're doing, expectations are high (but this is true in any type of hunting). Not tryin to stir the pot here fellas.



Ok, I said basic so if you want to get into it I will break it all down from my prospective.

Boats I've owned from $4000-$12000 (had to downsize)

I've got 10 dozen decoys. Herters and Flambeau Master Series that's about $1200 Weighted and ready.

I've got about 20 duck calls and 4 goose calls = $900

2 Shotguns (that's all I can actually claim for duck hunting) Main gun and back up. $2000 with chokes included.

Waders and all necessary clothing for ONE cold day $400

Shells are $15 a box. I usually shoot 3-4 cases a year $600

FOOD PLOTS- I planted 4 bags of millet. Not even going to figure the price for it. Flooding 12 acres to 3 foot deep aint cheap.

This is me and me only and that's just in GA. Some of us do have leases. Check out them prices if you think your deer lease is cheap. You dont have to drive 12 hours to get to your deer lease either.

If you don't think the preparation is more to hunt ducks than deer, that clearly explains why. You simply are a deer hunter, not a waterfowler


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 9, 2009)

CarbonSpearChunker said:


> Duckhunting is so much easier than deerhunting. Deerhunting  is better because there is no 2 bucks that are the same! there is an actual trophy in hunting deer, not just m or f. Duckhunting is great for impatient deerhunters. Anyone who bashes deerhunting is not a true hunter and doesnt understand that hunting is not just about killing stuff. 95% of the thrill is the "hunt", not the kill. duckhunters just enjoy shooting $h1t. dont get me wrong, i duckhunt when deer seasons over, but it is definately not the same



 because you're a deer hunter and not a waterfowler. Every duck/goose taken is a trophy


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 9, 2009)

IdRatherBHunting said:


> Tell me one Deer Hunt that You have ever been on that you had to be at your hunting spot at 2am in order make sure you had a place to hunt? Or have you ever had to spend the night in your tree climber just to make sure that someone didnt get your spot? I don't think so.



So true. I've gotten to my spot before at 8 p.m the day before the hunt. Slept in 30 degree weather in an aluminum boat just to shoot some ducks. To me comparing them is laughable. 

If you think Deer hunting is so much harder it's b/c you're not good at shootin ducks. Plain and simple. Me and my buddy have a wall full of big bucks. Reason I say both is b/c we video together. They aint hard to kill


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 9, 2009)

Look mines bigger than yours, NO mines bigger than yours


----------



## K80 (Jan 9, 2009)

I can tell you one thing both deer and duck hunters have in common, neither have good reading comprehension skills.

In the OP the question was the difference in deer and duck hunters not the difference in deer and duck hunting. Go to the deer hunting forum and you will see the same thing happen there when someone ask a question.


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 9, 2009)

I think in our discussion we are exploiting the deer hunters from the duck hunters. They are showing the differences. Not hard to comprehend


----------



## BASSIN (Jan 10, 2009)

Idratherbehunting, I was talking about killing a mature buck, but I should have specified that. I have never hunted on a WMA, but have talked to several guys about it. I have actually hunted on private land all my life in Lee County, GA. The land has been managed for 20 years, we see good bucks all the time, but it is still very hard to get a shot on a mature buck. They are a totally different animal period. I have gone 5+ years between killing a buck, passing many many bucks over 120 to 130 inches. It is extremely hard to take a mature 4 to 5 year old buck, even on private land that is located in the top 3 to 4 counties in the state year in year out.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 10, 2009)

*I agree.*



BASSIN said:


> Idratherbehunting, I was talking about killing a mature buck, but I should have specified that. I have never hunted on a WMA, but have talked to several guys about it. I have actually hunted on private land all my life in Lee County, GA. The land has been managed for 20 years, we see good bucks all the time, but it is still very hard to get a shot on a mature buck. They are a totally different animal period. I have gone 5+ years between killing a buck, passing many many bucks over 120 to 130 inches. It is extremely hard to take a mature 4 to 5 year old buck, even on private land that is located in the top 3 to 4 counties in the state year in year out.



I agree that a 5 year old mature buck is not an easy task. Also let me add this. I have been Duck Hunting hard now for five years. There are well more than ten species that I have tried to take without success. I have never taken a banded bird. These could be good comparisons?


----------



## Psychohillbilly (Jan 10, 2009)

all this money could be spent on a house. just a thought


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 10, 2009)

I enjoy both. And have been doing both for 15 years. Deer hunting is definitely easier. FOr duck hunting. I get out of bed, Drive to my pond. Set up in my usual spot. In 5 minutes i blast my limit of ducks and head home...Now deer hunting is a completely different monster. Sitting still in a stand for 4 hours compared to 20 minutes...yeahhhh. And some of yal are comparing the vision of a duck to a deer. Gimmme a break! Thats not even in the same ball park....and of course smell is a non factor in duck hunting. Im not bashing Duck hunting because i love it. But as far as which is more challenging. Its definitely shooting a deer. Its just my opinion. The area i deer hunt is surrounded by some real pieces of work that pressure the you know what out of the deer so that does make it even harder, but thats just my opinion. And once again im NOT nocking duck hunting because i love it.


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 10, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> I enjoy both. And have been doing both for 15 years. Deer hunting is definitely easier. FOr duck hunting. I get out of bed, Drive to my pond. Set up in my usual spot. In 5 minutes i blast my limit of ducks and head home...Now deer hunting is a completely different monster. Sitting still in a stand for 4 hours compared to 20 minutes...yeahhhh. And some of yal are comparing the vision of a duck to a deer. Gimmme a break! Thats not even in the same ball park....and of course smell is a non factor in duck hunting. Im not bashing Duck hunting because i love it. But as far as which is more challenging. Its definitely shooting a deer.



Man, I wish it was that easy for all of us! That's about how my deer hunting goes. Dang 20 minutes and 6 ducks everytime, I cant even do that in LA or TX. 

As for vision, I rarely get seen by a deer. I had a group of 6 mallards flare on me this morning. Face paint, good camo, did everything right except, I left mt blind bag open so they could see the shells and flashlight in there. Never had a deer spook from such. I wear bright orange when deer hunting and they still dont see me!


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 10, 2009)

GSUJake said:


> Man, I wish it was that easy for all of us! That's about how my deer hunting goes. Dang 20 minutes and 6 ducks everytime, I cant even do that in LA or TX.
> 
> As for vision, I rarely get seen by a deer. I had a group of 6 mallards flare on me this morning. Face paint, good camo, did everything right except, I left mt blind bag open so they could see the shells and flashlight in there. Never had a deer spook from such. I wear bright orange when deer hunting and they still dont see me!




 i will admit it is nice to have an easy set up like i have. BUT this is the first year we've been able to shoot this pond in a long time. It kept water this year while all the other places dried up, so we got lucky....ive never gotton to go out of state to hunt, dont have the money or hook ups so i cant speak for that, even though im sure its difficult. Like i said the deer get pressured like you wouldnt believe over here and im pretty sure thats why they are 4 legged Einsteins


----------



## Trigg (Jan 10, 2009)

They should come up with a Truck Duck contest.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 10, 2009)

i like and do them both. the difference to me is duck hunting is alot more fun but deer hunting can be more rewarding


----------



## stuckonquack (Jan 10, 2009)

to the ones that say you duck hunt and think duck hunting is easier are the ones that dont have a boat dont have decoys dont pay attention to the fronts moving in or out you all just get invited wake up at 4 or 5 in the am get dressed put on your waders and walk to the water and stand there you dont call  and as far as the price is way diff to deer hunt all you really need in basics is scent blocker 400$ a good light reliable climber 300$ and rifle and good scope 1200$ i have spent more than that on flooding ponds then people do have duck leases and lease it from deer hunters to make your lease cheaper you have decoys calls boats surface drive and regular outboards get out and ask people you mind if we can hunt your ponds duck hunting is like crack its good for about 20 min and you spend the rest of the day looking for it again you can go in the woods find a good deer trail or even some sign put up your stand and sit all day not very hard just have to be kinda bored or not have add but good luck to all


----------



## bnew17 (Jan 10, 2009)

doublelungdriller said:


> i like and do them both. the difference to me is duck hunting is alot more fun but deer hunting can be more rewarding



what he said


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 10, 2009)

Trigg said:


> They should come up with a Truck Duck contest.



 Then I may start braggin a little


----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 10, 2009)

''Love'' them both....I grew up mainly hunting both and yes you can be a deerhunter and duckhunter.


----------



## BASSIN (Jan 11, 2009)

IdRatherBeHunting that is a great post/point. Comparing taking a banded bird/different species of duck to killing a mature buck is a good comparison. I have only been duck hunting regularly for about 3 years, but have been after mature bucks and helping manage deer for about 20 years now. Taking a mature buck and taking several different species of duck are both tough task to complete.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 12, 2009)

CarbonSpearChunker said:


> Duckhunting is so much easier than deerhunting. Deerhunting  is better because there is no 2 bucks that are the same! there is an actual trophy in hunting deer, not just m or f. Duckhunting is great for impatient deerhunters. Anyone who bashes deerhunting is not a true hunter and doesnt understand that hunting is not just about killing stuff. 95% of the thrill is the "hunt", not the kill. duckhunters just enjoy shooting $h1t. dont get me wrong, i duckhunt when deer seasons over, but it is definately not the same





You sir, are way off.  You must not know what killing ducks and "trophy" ducks actually consists of.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 12, 2009)

bnew17 said:


> I enjoy both. And have been doing both for 15 years. Deer hunting is definitely easier. FOr duck hunting. I get out of bed, Drive to my pond. Set up in my usual spot. In 5 minutes i blast my limit of ducks and head home...Now deer hunting is a completely different monster. Sitting still in a stand for 4 hours compared to 20 minutes...yeahhhh. And some of yal are comparing the vision of a duck to a deer. Gimmme a break! Thats not even in the same ball park....and of course smell is a non factor in duck hunting. Im not bashing Duck hunting because i love it. But as far as which is more challenging. Its definitely shooting a deer. Its just my opinion. The area i deer hunt is surrounded by some real pieces of work that pressure the you know what out of the deer so that does make it even harder, but thats just my opinion. And once again im NOT nocking duck hunting because i love it.





Wood ducks hunt.... hmmm....


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok here I go and I'm probably gonna get bashed for this but I'm a big boy and can take it. I think both types of hunting are unique and require different tactics to recieve the end result.  Cost can be a tricky subject because you don't need a $400 or higher gun to kill ducks, most 870's do the job well, and yes if you hunt "big" water you can get into expensive boats, but with alittle work and craftsmanship you can make a decent boat blind, so money can go both ways.  Scouting is more crucial for ducks than deer, I say this because nearly any field in Ga will have deer that can be seen by folks in autos. 

But I don't think one should be bashing the other, and if people wanna say I'm not a true duck hunter because I don't have big boats and benelli shotguns then that's fine but I kill ducks and have a good time, but I've found duck hunting more rewarding than deer hunting, and yes I've somr some nice bucks that's on my wall.


----------



## mattb78 (Jan 12, 2009)

Respectfully, I have to say that there just isn't alot of tolerance on this board.

The thread started out about differences between duck and deer hunters... and has evolved to a "who is a better hunter" thread.

Who cares what is more difficult?  It wasn't even the point of the thread?

Nearly every thread turns in to a "I am better than you because I do it this way" or "my idea is different from yours so you are an idiot".  

I will answer the original question.  Duck hunting to me is more fun than deer hunting most of the time.  But that one deer hunt when you take down the big boy..  that beats shooting a limit any day.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 12, 2009)

And now the reality.
Bird aka wingshooters are a social group who need companionship to share their hunt as it happens. They typically are the type who couldnt sit still in a tree for 4 hours without talking to themselves, text messaging, or using their cell phone.

Deer hunters are typically people who are just fine sitting in a tree for 4 hours without other human contact. Their hunting gratification doesnt require immediate acceptance by another person standing next to them in a pit blind.

I do both and really enjoy both. but if I had to quit one it would be duck hunting.

Now for the RUB, these dudes on here who video their deer hunting and text message their activity to GON are really duck hunters in disguise.


----------



## Big Al (Jan 12, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> to the ones that say you duck hunt and think duck hunting is easier are the ones that dont have a boat dont have decoys dont pay attention to the fronts moving in or out you all just get invited wake up at 4 or 5 in the am get dressed put on your waders and walk to the water and stand there you dont call  and as far as the price is way diff to deer hunt all you really need in basics is scent blocker 400$ a good light reliable climber 300$ and rifle and good scope 1200$ i have spent more than that on flooding ponds then people do have duck leases and lease it from deer hunters to make your lease cheaper you have decoys calls boats surface drive and regular outboards get out and ask people you mind if we can hunt your ponds duck hunting is like crack its good for about 20 min and you spend the rest of the day looking for it again you can go in the woods find a good deer trail or even some sign put up your stand and sit all day not very hard just have to be kinda bored or not have add but good luck to all




That could quite possibly be the longest single sentence ever written. I'm just teasing...


----------



## Josh Worley (Jan 12, 2009)

duck hunters shoot ducks,
deer hunters shoot deer.
that is the biggest difference of all.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 19, 2009)

i only deer hunt to have somthing to "do" until duck season gets here. then every other season is ended in my book. i'd rather be in the company of good friends, hot coffee and full from breakfast we cooked( in the blind none the less) than to be alone, bored and hungry in a deer stand watching the leaves blow. and who says there are no ducks in Georgia. They're full or balagna, we kill at least 1 duck every time we go, how many deer do you kill every time you go?


----------



## Mark K (Jun 20, 2009)

I was a diehard bowhunter up until Dec. 2000, when I was introduced to duck hunting. I had just bought a new Mathews Q2 fully rigged and the best arrows to boot. I haven't deer hunted since, until last year when my son (12 yrs old now) wanted to go. I didn't even have a place to go - but thanks to a friend who didn't hunt - he let us hunt his little 50 acres. On our second time sitting, my son took his first deer. Two weeks later he shot his second deer. My wife also got into deer hunting and missed one, but has vowed this year to make up for it. Just like duck hunting I had to scout for the deer. Just like duck hunting I had to spend quite a bit of money outfitting my son and wife in "deer hunting " clothes. Just like duck hunting I had to buy each a deer rifle. Now this year, just like duck hunting, I had to spend money on a lease. Of course a deer lease is a whole lot cheaper than an Arkansas duck lease. I will admit I got sticker shock when I went to purchase ammo for the newly aquired rifles. I was use to my duck shells being expensive - not bullets. I'm also learning that deer stands aren't as cheap as I thought. But one thing is the same, once everything needed is aquired, it should be smooth sailing from then on. 

Now, since I'm a deer and duck hunter, I guess the only difference between the two is what gives you the biggest thrill. For me deer hunting gives me something to do until duck season comes in. Personally I think deer hunting is easier, but I'm not trophy hunting. There are trophies in duck hunting, at least I consider them trophies. Your first banded duck (not yet), your first Canvasback (again nope), and your first Pintail (took a while but yeah!). I do enjoy the comraderie that comes with sharing a blind with your hunting buds. But sometimes I also enjoy the solitude of a morning in the deer stand. I do find similarities in the fact of passing up smaller bucks and not shooting hens. And, just as there is buck fever - there is duck fever. My heart gets racing anytime there's a deer in range just like it does when the ducks start circling the decoys. Like I said, it's just what gives you the biggest thrill. Had my son and wife not got into deer hunting I probably would've never gone again.


----------



## 8pointduck (Jun 21, 2009)

I do them both and love them both. SO when are we going


----------



## OleRed15 (Jun 21, 2009)

Personally i bow hunt and rifle hunt until opening morning of duck season and then i trade in my gun and bow for a scatter gun. There is nothing like getting up early and riding in a boat to your favorite honey hole and sharing a cup of coffee while waiting on that first gray shadow to come flying by. Duck hunters are truely a different breed of hunter.


----------



## Derek Edge (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, from the way it looks, deer hunters don't get banned from the gon forums and duck hunters do, talk about larger than life egos, wow.  I'm willing to make a small wager that some of you have houses built of mirrors.


----------

